# Reunion Between Shepherd And Soldier



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted before, but it's a very sweet video...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah, that was so sweet! My guy does those whiny barks when he's really excited too.


----------

